# Using a UK Bank account in Spain



## kodel (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi All,

I frequently need to buy items online, I currently have a UK bank account (Santander) and a Spanish bank account (Sabadell) my uk bank account is still registered to my old uk address. If I need to purchase something (via Paypal) online but the seller will only ship to the address registered to the card, can I/Should I tell Santander my Spanish address? will they change it?, or will I have to setup new Paypal account with my Sabadell card and use that and pay GBP/EUR currency exchanges.

What do you guys do when buying online from the UK -> Spain?.

Thanks


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

My U.K. accounts use my Canary Island address. I do not use Paypal


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

My UK account (Halifax) has my Spanish address, no problem. They send me new cards and other correspondence direct to Spain. But my Paypal account is registered with my Spanish bank account, because their exchange rates are pretty awful. Can you not buy the things you need in euros?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

I have a UK Santander account (formerly Alliance & Leicester) who use my Spanish address.

I also have a UK paypal account as well as a Spanish paypal account - it wasn't easy to set these up but they work well now.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

You could buy a 'pay as you go' Visa card registered to your Spanish address and top it up with what you need to buy online perhaps

_*'Where To Get a Prepaid Card

Many banks in Spain such as La Caixa or BBVA offer prepaid cards, although it’s not their main business and they aren’t heavily promoted. Check online or ask at your local branch for a “tarjeta prepago”.

Other companies that offer prepaid cards include:

Correos – A MasterCard with a 6€ initial fee which you can get immediately at any Correos office or online. There’s a 2€ recharge fee online or 1€ at Correos offices. Additionally if you have several cards you can transfer money from one card to another for only 0.10€. Cash withdrawals cost 1€.
Spark – Website in English and Spanish; 3 types of MasterCard with limits of 250€, 2500€ or 15000€ (must provide a valid ID by email for the latter). The card comes with a monthly 1.20€ charge, cash withdrawals cost 1€, cash loads via bank transfer cost 2€ (additional charges can be checked online).
ViaBuy – First 3 years free, then 29.90€ annual fee BUT 89.70€ issuing fee. Website available in English
MoneyToPay – owned by CaixaBank, website available in English. They have 3 different Visa cards to choose from (depending on intended use): the virtual card is free, the gift card has a 5€ issue cost and the standard prepaid card has an annual fee of 6.95€. The first top-up is free, subsequent top-ups cost 1% with a minimum 1€ charge.'*_

Source: Prepaid Cards in Spain | Money Saver Spain


----------



## lebesset (Dec 4, 2011)

as long as we are in the EU any bank is no longer allowed to refuse you an account because you are living in another EU country , used to be a real hastle but no longer


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

lebesset said:


> as long as we are in the EU any bank is no longer allowed to refuse you an account because you are living in another EU country , used to be a real hastle but no longer


... no way!


You can NOT open a UK bank account unless you are resident in UK. I tried just a couple of months ago and was refused. Many forum members have also encountered this same problem.


Are you saying the rules have recently changed? If so, can you provide a link please.

If the rules haven't changed recently, then the UK isn't following this EU law/rule.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> ... no way!
> 
> 
> You can NOT open a UK bank account unless you are resident in UK. I tried just a couple of months ago and was refused. Many forum members have also encountered this same problem.
> ...


Sorry but I beg to differ as the banks are being encouraged to open what's called Basic Bank Accounts to UK non residents that need them. A limited number of British banks are offering this service but as it's a new loosening of the rules. Its yet to catch on and you might still be redirected to an Expat bank account when trying to open one.


Guide to Basic Bank Accounts in Britain


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> ... no way!
> 
> 
> You can NOT open a UK bank account unless you are resident in UK. I tried just a couple of months ago and was refused. Many forum members have also encountered this same problem.
> ...


It isn't easy even when resident due to money laundering laws.

Williams, I only skimmed the info but it seems to be referring to uk residents.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Williams2 said:


> Sorry but I beg to differ as the banks are being encouraged to open what's called Basic Bank Accounts to UK non residents that need them. A limited number of British banks are offering this service but as it's a new loosening of the rules. Its yet to catch on and you might still be redirected to an Expat bank account when trying to open one.
> 
> 
> Guide to Basic Bank Accounts in Britain


Really interesting.

I read your link and have rung Santander (as they're on the list).

I asked, as an existing customer, if my son could open a basic account. He's 18 and lives full time in Spain but is considering moving to the UK for a year (not that they asked why).

*The answer was NO because he isn't resident in the UK.*


----------



## lebesset (Dec 4, 2011)

snikpoh said:


> ... no way!
> 
> 
> You can NOT open a UK bank account unless you are resident in UK. I tried just a couple of months ago and was refused. Many forum members have also encountered this same problem.
> ...



well I can't find the link I read but a couple of years ago I opened one to my french address with HSBC and my brother who lives in belgium used his address there with barclays ; in both cases it was done when in the uk because they demanded a personal appearance in a branch with passport and proof of address , money laundering rules they said 

they can refuse to give an account to anyone they like , just not on the grounds I stated it seems ...of course it's the usual story , uninformed staff ; when last in england I went to santander bank on behalf of my daughter to ask for some forms ...was told they didn't exist and never had ; the clerk and the manager were somewhat embarrassed when I produced the old copy which she wanted to update , just said they had never heard of such a thing


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

snikpoh said:


> Really interesting.
> 
> I read your link and have rung Santander (as they're on the list).
> 
> ...


Just rung the moneyadvice service and they said that all banks follow the same guidelines. If one is saying no to non-residents then it's likely they all will.

@williams2 - I asked if "_banks are being encouraged to open what's called Basic Bank Accounts to UK non residents_" and the answer was NO that's not what this is about!


----------



## CharlieMCFC (Jan 27, 2016)

Like Snikpoh, I set up a 2nd Spanish PayPal account. It was easy to set up, but got blocked by PayPal's strange anti-fraud mechanisms. It took a couple of phone calls to sort that out and now it works very well.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

lebesset said:


> well I can't find the link I read but a couple of years ago I opened one to my french address with HSBC and my brother who lives in belgium used his address there with barclays ; in both cases it was done when in the uk because they demanded a personal appearance in a branch with passport and proof of address , money laundering rules they said
> 
> they can refuse to give an account to anyone they like , just not on the grounds I stated it seems ...of course it's the usual story , uninformed staff ; when last in england I went to santander bank on behalf of my daughter to ask for some forms ...was told they didn't exist and never had ; the clerk and the manager were somewhat embarrassed when I produced the old copy which she wanted to update , just said they had never heard of such a thing


Was that with a UK address ?


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> Just rung the moneyadvice service and they said that all banks follow the same guidelines. If one is saying no to non-residents then it's likely they all will.
> 
> @williams2 - I asked if "_banks are being encouraged to open what's called Basic Bank Accounts to UK non residents_" and the answer was NO that's not what this is about!


*Well here's the quote:*

*EXPATS in the EU will be able to open a basic UK bank account from 2016*

The residency requirement that has blocked many expats in Spain from opening a sterling account in Britain will be
swept away next September when the UK Payments Accounts Regulations of 2015 come into force.

*And here's the links about it - make of it what you will !!!*
Perhaps you should have waited until September 2016 before opening the UK Basic Bank account ?

Some UK banks say yes to UK accounts for EU residents

Telegraph - EU opens hope for Expats without UK Bank accounts


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

So, as you say, not yet then!

I will certainly wait - it's not that urgent.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> Just rung the moneyadvice service and they said that all banks follow the same guidelines. If one is saying no to non-residents then it's likely they all will.
> 
> @williams2 - I asked if "_banks are being encouraged to open what's called Basic Bank Accounts to UK non residents_" and the answer was NO that's not what this is about!


@snikpoh So, as you say, not yet then!

I will certainly wait - it's not that urgent.

Ok thanks - nevertheless it might be worth making tentative enquiries at those Banks that will be offering Basic Bank accounts in September, quoting the new UK Payments Accounts regulations. Just in case and to give you choice when they do start accepting EU residents that are Non resident UK.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Williams2 said:


> @snikpoh So, as you say, not yet then!
> 
> I will certainly wait - it's not that urgent.
> 
> Ok thanks - nevertheless it might be worth making tentative enquiries at those Banks that will be offering Basic Bank accounts in September, quoting the new UK Payments Accounts regulations. Just in case and to give you choice when they do start accepting EU residents that are Non resident UK.


Done that of Santander and now HSBC - both say you have to be resident and they know nothing of the planned changes. Nothing new there then!


----------



## lebesset (Dec 4, 2011)

snikpoh said:


> Was that with a UK address ?


I don't have a uk address ....read my post again as to the address I used


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

There does seem to be some but a certain amount of income is needed.

https://www.quora.com/How-do-you-open-a-bank-account-in-the-UK-for-a-non-resident


----------

